# sick pink sea cucumber



## simonssymfony

i think my pink sea cucumber is dying
his feeders have turned brown and limp...
what can i do for him :rip:


after checking again ...the brown stringy stuff is coming out his butt......is he expelling his inards and can i do anything for him


----------



## funlad3

I have no idea...

If you really do think that it's on the way out, then I'd remove it before it nukes your whole tank. If you think that there's a chance of survival, then keep it in; just run some carbon and have some new salt water ready.


----------



## simonssymfony

ive moved him to my back up tank but the nitrites are still alittle purple here

this tank is fairly new


----------



## simonssymfony

i have been adding plankton to the tank for the scallope ..could this be what has caused this


----------



## simonssymfony

*ummm anyone...............*

want to have fun with salt water but i dont wanna be killing anything...could adding the plankton have elevated my nitrite:console:


----------



## simonssymfony

wow thanks for all the help...i was told this was a great forum ...but i cant get anyone to chat or anyting ..im soooooooooooooooo disappointed in this forum


----------



## simonssymfony

my husband found this 

Before we get into the fact, I just want you to know that the sea cucumber is related to the sea star and is actually an animal that is shaped like a cucumber. So what do they do if they are approached by a hungry fish? Some species of sea cucumbers are able to discharge sticky threads to trap their predators. I know you are thinking that this is not nearly as bizarre as shooting blood from your eyes or exploding your own body but stick with me. You see there are other species that get so stressed when threatened by a predator that it just tears them up inside. I am not kidding! The sea cucumber is able to remove parts of its body and shoot them towards the predator. Seriously!! This little cucumber-like animal can violently contract their muscles causing their internal organs to be released through their anus. This would obviously confuse and distract the would be predator giving the sea cucumber time to get away. So what about the lost organs? Luckily enough the sea cucumber will regenerate their organs in no time at all. Remember that the sea cucumber is a trained professional so please don’t try this at home.


im assuming thats what mine done


----------



## funlad3

Did either tank cycle? Normally a feeding of plankton wouldn't lead to any ammonia or nitrite. If you're reading any levels of either, a water change is in order, as the nitrites are going to irritate, if not kill, much more than the sea cucumber.

Good luck!


----------



## TheOldSalt

This IS a pretty good forum, but you can't expect instant results. Sheesh. Give people time to read it.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Anyway, like other echinoderms, cukes are masters of regeneration, so it should be fine.


----------



## Reefing Madness

simonssymfony said:


> ive moved him to my back up tank but the nitrites are still alittle purple here
> 
> this tank is fairly new


Ok, so, your tank is probable still in its http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Nitrogen_Cycle.html
So, we should not have anything but Live Rock and Sand in a cycling tank, as Inverts and most fish cannot tolerate Ammonia or Nitrites, Nitrates for fish in high doses they can handle, but inverts and corals can't. To tough to tell if he makes it or not, if you tank is earlier on in its Cycle, then I would say, give him back to the LFS, if your tank is late in its cycle, (been cycling for 4 weeks) , then I'd say, do some really high % water chnanges to knock down those Nitrites several days in a row.


----------

